# Shaw spotted!



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2017)

Shaw seen at my local Threshing Bee. Had repaired head, wrong intake, wrong carb, no mounts, pulley, but turned over ...had $1750 on it. Told him been looking for a long time, but will continue looking.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Aug 17, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Shaw seen at my local Threshing Bee. Had repaired head, wrong intake, wrong carb, no mounts, pulley, but turned over ...had $1750 on it. Told him been looking for a long time, but will continue looking.



Get a name?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry, No Dave, I didn't.


----------

